

New website with freebies - Design it & Code it - Idered
http://designitcodeit.com/

======
chrisacky
I can easily see this as being the beginnings of a great community. Everything
I've clicked on has appealed to me.

"That's neat". "Ah, that's cool".

I'm an experienced developer, but I still have those moments where I can't
quite be bothered to reinvent the wheel by starting from scratch in creating
something I'm sure exists elsewhere. I also have no problem in contributing
some of my "cool snippets" back.

Few comments also.

[1] Licencing. Your licencing page should be more expansive. While I'm sure
you intend total free use, specifically saying something is creative commons
will really help. Currently you have "All resources on this website are free
for use in both personal and commercial projects.". I'd suggest that you
licence under <https://creativecommons.org/about/cc0>

[2] Work on signups as soon as possible. Try and build a community like
Dribbble but built around code snippets. Allowing people the ability to even
iframe their "jsfiddles" would be a good/quick solution that is "good enough
for the moment".

[3] Navigation is tricky. Once you have browsed a single item, it's hard to
either, move back to the top item, or move to the next item. Consider
implementing some kind of breadcrumb or better to move from snippet to
snippet.

I like what you've done. It's simple and attractive.

~~~
Idered
Thanks for your long and helpful response :] I'll add what you mentioned in 1
and 3.

I already have signup page but it's not public, this project is rather
personal and even haven't thought of building community :) But it's not a bad
idea, I'll think about it. Thanks

------
jisaacstone
As a minor note, I learnt a new word today:

<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/therere>

------
jnorthrop
I really like the simple and clean presentation of the code. I do wonder
however if that mode of presentation could scale. How useful will the site be
with 300 code snippets?

~~~
Idered
Later I'll add categories, page with list of all tags, links to prev and next
project and some more changes. All those projects are created by me and it
probably would take me a couple of years to do 300 projects :)

------
shloime
Love this! I'm a "codecademy graduate" so sites like yours are a huge help!

